# Help ID my chichlid



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

When i originally got this guy, he was a bright yellow with a dark stripe along his top fin, now he has dark vartical stripes and a big dark horizontal stripe. Lots of baby blue on him, even though the pics dont show it. He is also getting the crap kicked out of him by my jewel. He is about 2 or 2 1/2 inches long, and ive had him for about 4 months.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

it's probably a female electric yellow Moori(correct me if I'm wrong though) and the blue might be cause one of the parents was an electric blue.....I'd be so happy to have this *CICHLID* though I wouldn't care about identifying it.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

When i got this, it was classified in a different tank than the electric yellows, but i dont remeber what it was called. I think i remeber it starting with a X, it was the scintific name.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ohhhh.....hehe I just noticed your handle is Duffman.......as you'll come to find out I am a HUGE Simpsons fan.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hehe, yeah, ive been using this handle for about everything for about 4 years now lol


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

I appreciate any responses


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Auratus? although africans from malawi constantly interbreed and cause hybrid species.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

im pretty sure its not a Auratus, it only has one dark horizontal stripe, and the stripes arnt black, they are more of a orangeish brown.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

oh and all of the brighter color, other than the yellow, isnt white, its baby blue


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

some mutt tropheous species....that will be a good answer that will be very inclusive.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I concur with Beans. The fish looks like a mix. But one fish I do see in the mix is a Labidochromis species. You did say the fish was getting beat up by a jewel cichlid...then it makes sense because Labidochromis caeruleus are not as aggressive as an auratus, chipoke, zebra, fullerborni, etc..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree too, either a mutt or perhaps _Pseudotropheus tropheops_?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's tropheops, here's another pic.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that does look like a hybrid (probably by accident as beans advised) between a Labidochromis caeruleus and possible a tropheus zebra.
dixon


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Let's say DuffmanRC's mbuna is a hybrid between a Labidochromis and a Pseudotropheus, can it reproduce? Or will it be sterile like a mule.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looks like a cross between a bumble bee and a jahoni


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hybrids can occasionally reproduce. There are plenty of cichlid mutts out there reproducing, ruining the presence of true species in the hobby. *cough*flowerhorn*cough*


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hey if any one want's to, i'd be willing to sell it, i might be able to talk to ash, and see f he can ship it for me lol







nah, id rather keep my beauty


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

_P. tropheops_ are commonly mixed with various _Melanochromis_ species. One common mix-up is with _Melanochromis exasperatus_ which is probably what species you where thinking of that started with an "X."


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> _P. tropheops_ are commonly mixed with various _Melanochromis_ species. One common mix-up is with _Melanochromis exasperatus_ which is probably what species you where thinking of that started with an "X."












had to do it


----------

